# SketchUp for Woodworkers



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2005)

Greetings all.

I've started a little website as a place to keep some SU tutorials I've put made to show other woodworkers how to get more out of the software.

This site is far from complete but I'll continue to add to it. If there's anything you'd like to see in the way of tutorials feel free to let me know.

There's nothing for sale but if you are feeling generous, you can send me money. See that slot on the front of your computer? Just slide a couple of large bills in there. 

SketchUp for Woodworkers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2005)

By the way, if you don't have SketchUp but would like to see the tutorials, you can download a free viewer from SketchUp. Click their logo at the top of my page and you can get it.

Oh, and in case anyone wonders, I don't get anything from SketchUp except enjoyment from using it. They aren't paying me anything for this.


----------



## aldel (10 Dec 2005)

Hi Dave,
That's a great idea. I have gone to your site but can't open any of your drawing links yet though.


Thanks, aldel


----------



## wizer (10 Dec 2005)

thanks very much Dave

=D>


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2005)

Aldel, will you try again? They do require that you have SketchUp on your computer (or the viewer) to see them.


----------



## wizer (10 Dec 2005)

Dave the links to the files are directed to your PC, not your webserver. You need to change the file locations.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2005)

Oops!  My bad. It should be fixed now.

Sorry about that.


----------



## aldel (10 Dec 2005)

Dave 

Three are now working, just the router flute drawing link to fix now.
Great stuff, 
Thanks.

Aldel


----------



## Woody Alan (10 Dec 2005)

Dave

Seriously useful stuff, thanks very much

Alan


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2005)

Thanks guys. I think it is all fixed now.

Dave


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Dec 2005)

Dave,
That is really useful, thanks very much.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Dec 2005)

Thanks DaveR for your posting and links. I was able to download the viewer and all tutorials (which worked OK for me) .
Tried to download the 7 day trial but cannot find anything apart from the viewer again in a Last yellow folder. Mind you at a price of £315 I think at my age I will stick to the brown envelopes system I have always used.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Dec 2005)

DW, I know the software isn't cheap but it is less than alot of the full-fledged 3D CAD softwareout there. I guess nothing can beat the back of a brown envelope for cheap.

If you do go for it, you'll find the learning curve quite short and the software pretty intuitive to use.

The worst part about it is that to orbit around your drawing in SU, you hold the mouse wheel down. I find myself trying to use that function to orbit around photos in other software. :roll:


----------



## tim (11 Dec 2005)

Thanks Dave - helpful indeed

DW - the only trial available that I know of is 8 hours. if you go to http://www.sketchup.com/ and click on the big red button saying 'download sketchup' - you'll be away!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## devonwoody (11 Dec 2005)

tim":mv1n0rab said:


> Thanks Dave - helpful indeed
> 
> DW - the only trial available that I know of is 8 hours. if you go to http://www.sketchup.com/ and click on the big red button saying 'download sketchup' - you'll be away!
> 
> ...



Yes Tim I did, but I dont know where its gone! (downloaded OK .then did the install but the only thing I can find is a viewer).


----------



## superunknown (11 Dec 2005)

Thank you Dave, excellent stuff


----------

